# My new website!!



## blackphoenix (Jan 14, 2019)

https://lasterkayden.wixsite.com/bphxphoto

This is my new site for all my photography


----------



## amateurhour (Jan 16, 2019)

it's a good start. see if you can get some testimonials up there, even if it means doing some free or low cost work.


----------



## blackphoenix (Jan 16, 2019)

i didn't think of that. thank you so much!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 16, 2019)

Run this site speed test on your site.

It will show where your site could use some improvement for speed.

Bells and whistles are nice but for some it can really slow them down.

PageSpeed Insights


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Run this site speed test on your site.
> 
> It will show where your site could use some improvement for speed.
> 
> ...



It's a good start. I too thought that the page loaded rather slowly...pretty slowly, actually.

Anyway, welcome to TPF. I know you're new here within the last few days, and I just wanted to say, Hello!" and welcome to TPF.


----------



## blackphoenix (Jan 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Run this site speed test on your site.
> ...


 yea i've noticed it to i"m not familiar with site making! thank you for the advice. im editing it now, cant have a slow site.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2019)

blackphoenix said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > zombiesniper said:
> ...



I was wondering if the images you uploaded were large, or maybe even full-sized (camera-sized?) JPEGS. Perhaps you could "shrink" the images a bit?


----------



## blackphoenix (Jan 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> blackphoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


yea they are. ok, i see what you're saying.


----------

